# חלוקת תפקידים ביום החתונה



## haych (22/8/13)

חלוקת תפקידים ביום החתונה 
אז נותרו עוד 3 שבועות בלבד.
אני רוצה להתחיל בקרוב לדבר עם בני המשפחה על הדברים שאני צריכה מהם, אבל לא סגורה לגמרי מה אני צריכה.

מה שעולה לי זה:
מישהו שאמור להיות אחראי על סידורי ישיבה ופתיחת רזרבות
מישהו שיהיה אחראי על תשלום וטיפים בסוף האירוע
מישהו שיהיה אחראי על חלוקת הקשקושים לרחבה (ושיזכור להביא אותם מהבית...)
אני שומעת כל הזמן שאומרים שמישהו צריך להיות אחראי על האלכוהול שמביאים - מה זה אומר? על מה הוא צריך להיות אחראי ואיך זה מתבצע? ומתי בכלל צריך להביא את האלכוהול? בבוקר האירוע? בערב כשאנחנו נוסעים לצילומי משפחות? יום לפני?

יש עוד סמכויות שצריך להאציל? (אין לנו DIY, ככה שלא צריך שמישהו יתלה ויקשט).


----------



## orangeada (23/8/13)

צריך לזכור גם להביא את הפתקי הושבה 
את האלכוהול נראה לי צריך להביא בצהריים/ערב ולא מוקדם מדי שלא ייעלם.. 

אצלנו גם היתה סמכות שהואצלה מעצמה- קרובים שדאגו שנאכל קצת ונשתה בין לבין.. אבל יש מקומות שמהמקום עצמו מביאים מנה אז זה תלוי

אם את נכנסת עם זר לחופה- תוודאי שאימא או אחות או גיסה וכו' יהיו איתך בקשר עין קצת אחרי זה לקחת את הזר ממך.. אני בחופה רק קלטתי את זה ולא תכננת מראש והיה קצת משעשע לנסות להיפטר ממנו ולהתלחשש ולהעביר אותו וכו'.. 

אם יש שושבינות/שושבינים- סלסלאות!

אה- ולא לשכוח מי מביא את הטבעות.!!!


----------



## haych (23/8/13)

מתי אמורים להפטר מהזר? 
עד עכשיו בגלל תכננתי שלא יהיה לי זר, אבל זה חלק מהעסקה עם המעצבת של האולם אז ביקשתי שתעשה לי ומצידי שישב ויקשט את הסלון של ההורים שלי... 
אז למקרה שאקח אותו ושאשרוד עד החופה (אני שונאת לסחב עם דברים בידיים) - באיזה שלב אני צריכה להעביר אותו למישהו?


----------



## ronitvas (23/8/13)

אני זרקתי אותו לרווקות באיזשהו שלב 
אבל אני מצטערת שלא שמרתי אותו.
הייתי איתו בקבלת פנים ואחרי כמה זמן הנחתי אותו איפשהו. לא זוכרת איך הוא הגיע אלי בחזרה לזריקה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (23/8/13)

את מתכוונת בחופה? 
אני נתתי אותו לאחיינית שלי (שפיזרה פרחים) כשהגעתי לחופה כדי שהידיים שלי יהיו פנויות לטבעות וזה.
משם הוא הסתובב ואין ל מושג איפה הוא היה, ובסוף הערב זרקתי אותו באופן סופי לחברה שלי.


----------



## haych (23/8/13)

אכן התכוונתי בחופה  
למרות שכמו שאמרו - יש סיכוי טוב שהוא יישכח (לא בהכרח בטעות) בחדר חתן-כלה...


----------



## arapax (23/8/13)

אני שכחתי אותו בחדר חתן כלה 
זו תמיד אופציה


----------



## orangeada (24/8/13)

זהו שאני החלטתי להסתובב איתו כמה שאפשר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כלומר בחופה וגם אח"כ בסיבובי שולחנות.. תכלס זה נוח שיש במה להתעסק או להחזיק בידיים, לא יודעת להסביר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וזה גם נחמד בתמונות..


----------



## Amazing18 (24/8/13)

טיפ טרי ממני! 
אז קודם כל אכן חשוב לעשות האצלת סמכויות,
את הממתקים בעלי שם באולם ביום האירוע בסביבות 11 בבוקר לאחר שלקח משם את הזר, את הרכב ביקשתי מאחותי שתקשט ברגע שבעלי מביא את הרכב לבית הוריי.
את פתקי ההושבה נתתי לאחיות של בעלי לשים באולם בשעה 19:20 לערך ביחד עם המניפות שקניתי.
את בועות הסבון להפרחה בחופה מיניתי את חבריי הטובים שיוציאו ויחלקו בחופה, זה פשוט עבד!!
את הקשקושים לרחבה וכפכפים לרחבה דאגתי שבן דוד שלי ינפח ויזרוק אחרי העקרית, אני חייבת לציין שאני שכחתי מזה ופתאום ראיתי אותו בעמדת הדיג'יי זורק לכל עבר כל דבר קטן, הוא פשוט לא שכח כלום! אין עליו...

ולגבי החשוב מכל - סידורי הושבה ורזרבות.
אני הכנתי יומיים לפני את סידורי הישיבה בתוכנת iPLAN והכנתי בקובץ אקסל את רשימת המוזמנים לפי שם משפחה (א-ב) עם מס' שולחן כדי שיהיה לדוד ולבן דוד (ממקודם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אפשרות לעקוב בזמן אמת על מה שקורה באולם.
טיפ מטורף - עברתי על השולחנות וראיתי איפה יש מקומות להושיב עוד (לדוג' שולחן שבו יש 11 יושבים) ורשמתי מראש איפה יש רזרבות להושיב כדי שהם לא יתחילו להתבלבל בחתונה,
לדוג' רשמתי - בשולחן 3 אם אבי לא יגיע (בד"כ אלא היו הלא בטוחים) ניתן להושיב כ-2 מקומות. 
בקיצור, זה עשה סדר מטורף, וזה מאד חשוב באותו ערב.
כמובן שלגבי ההינומה והזר האחיות של בעלי לקחו פיקוד כמו גדולות ועזרו לי שניה אחרי שבירת הכוס, רק חשוב כמובן להאציל סמכויות לאנשים שאתם סומכים עליהם ושלא יאחרו וכאלה..


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (23/8/13)

אני ממליצה לעשות את מה שאפשר מראש 
אנחנו הבאנו את הקשקושים לרחבה ואת המתנות לאורחים יום לפני, כדי להוריד מעצמנו את הצורך לזכור ביום האירוע. אפשר לעשות את אותו הדבר עם האלכוהול.
צוות המקום היה אחראי להוציא את הקשקושים קצת אחרי שהתחילו הריקודים, אז (לפחות אצלנו) לא היה צורך למנות אף אחד לתפקיד הזה.


----------



## pilpelet4u (23/8/13)

מנסה לחשוב על עוד 
אם חופה מסורתית אז  לסגור עם מי שמחזיק אותה ולתת למישהו שיהיה אחראי על הכיפור.

מישהו שיקח ממך את ההינומה אחרי החופה ולפני החיבוקים ונשיקות.

מישהו שאחראי להביא את הטבעות לחופה.

אם יש שושבינות שמישהו יהיה אחראי עליהן עם הסלסלות ושיהיו מוכנות בזמן.

בנוגע לאלכוהול - אנחנו הבאנו את האלכוהול יום לפני (כדי שיהיה קר) והמקום חילק ברחבה. אם המקום לא יוצא לרחבה לחלק או שאתם לא סומכים עליהם (שמעתי גם סיפורים כאלה) אז בדר"כ יש חבר שמסתובב עם מגש וכוסות עם שוטים (כיום בדר"כ ואן גוך) ו"משקה" את הרחבה. אם זה חבר שלכם אז לסגור עם המקום שיתנו לכם מגש וכוסיות או רק כוסיות (היינו בחתונה אחת שעשו עם זה בעיות אז עדיף לסגור לפני).


----------



## haych (23/8/13)

תודה רבה!! הארתן את עיני!


----------



## ray of light (24/8/13)

עוד כמה דברים קטנים 
היי  ,
כמה דברים קטנים:
* חברה שתזכור להביא לך גלולה, אם את לוקחת
* לתלות שלטי הכוונה לחתונה- אם צריך
* לבקש מההורים לדאוג לכתובה - לפני או אחרי החופה
* לבקש מאמא להוריד את ההינומה לפני שכולם קופצים עלייך כדי שהתסרוקת לא תיהרס
* טבעות כמובן- לדאוג שיהיו אצלך בבוקר לצילומים המקדימים וכמובן בחופה   וגם תדאגי שתהיה לך הזמנה איתך בצילומים, בד"כ מצלמים גם אותה. 

*עוד משהו שנראה לי כדאי לבקש מראש- זה מהרב, יצא לי להיות השבוע בחופה שלכל אורכה (זה היה כאורך הגלות, אבל זה כבר סיפור אחר) הכלה היתה עם הינומה. 
רבנים מקלים יותר מרשים להוריד את ההינומה בשלב שאמא נותנת לך לשתות מהיין. כדאי לברר מראש עם הרב אם זה אפשרי, גם יהיה לך פחות חם וגם יהיה לך תמונות שאשכרה יראו את הפנים שלך מהחופה! לדעתי מומלץ  וגם בטח הצלם יגיד לך את זה.  
עוד משהו לגבי זה- כדאי לבקש מהרב שהיין יהיה לבן, כך שאם נשפך עלייך חס וחלילה, לא ייראו כלום.
אה ועוד משהו אחרון- לבקש מהאולם/ הרב שהכוס תהיה שבירה -כלומר שיהיה קל לשבור אותה, כדי שהחתן לא ייפצע במקרה דרך הנעל (בטח שמעת מהילה את הסיפור לגבי זה..אאוץ')


----------



## haych (24/8/13)

וואי, לא חשבתי על כל זה... 
אפילו אין לי מושג מתי מרימים את ההינומה, לא דיברנו על זה (איך בשעה וחצי שיחה השארנו פרט שלא דיברנ ועליו?!)
ועל היין והכוס חשבתי מזמן, אבל הספקתי לשכוח את זה בשנה שחלפה מאז שסגרנו עם האולם... תודה! 
והילה לא סיפרה לי כלום! אבל שמעתי סיפורים של אחרים - לא נעים...

ולגבי הגלולה - את גאון! אני לא לוקחת גלולות, אבל אני מתחילה בקרוב לקחת את הכדורים מעכבי המחזור שצריך לקחת בשעות קבועות, ואין לי ספק שאם לא אמנה מישהי אשכח מזה...

תודה!!


----------



## orit a11 (24/8/13)

באיזה שלב באמת מרימים את ההינומה?? 
כאילו כשאני נכנסת לחופה מן הסתם אני אהיה עם הינומה.
אבל מתי מעלים אותה חזרה ???


----------



## ray of light (24/8/13)

לדעתי 
עפי הנוהג הרגיל זה אחרי שבירת הכוס כשהבעל בא לנשק, אני אבל לא סגורה על זה, מי שהתחתנה כבר תדע יותר טוב. ברוב החופות שאני הייתי היה מותר לכלה להוריד לפני וגם יצא לי לראות שהצלם מסמן לכלה באמצע החופה ׳ יאללה להוריד את ההינומה׳ כדי שיהיו לכלה תמונות עם הפנים מהחופה


----------



## josie1986 (24/8/13)

אני הרמתי 
אחרי שאימא שלי נתנה לי לשתות מהיין, זה יחסית בתחילת הטקס ולכן רוב הטקס ההינומה לא כיסתה לי את הפנים.

לא סיכמנו את זה עם הרב מראש, אבל קראתי איפשהו שזה מותר ולכן זה מה שעשיתי. אחרי זה הגנבתי מבט לרב לראות אם זה בסדר והוא הנהן שכן. עדיף כמובן לסגור את זה מראש, שלא יהיו בעיות.

מזל טוב!


----------

